# What is the difference between Bettendorf and arch bar freight car trucks



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I have various types of trucks, but now that I wish to buy some trucks only, I need to know the difference Bettendorf and arch bar freight car trucks. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the appearance or from a functional point of view?

Google is your friend

Arch bar was on older rolling stock.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

So, functionally they are interchangeable as to fit with the car and coupler height?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm, you mean in real life or models?

In models, normally changing brands of trucks and even within the same brand, the ride height of the car will vary.

How about a specific question of what you are trying to do? And in G scale it matters if you have body mounts or truck mounts.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

All my couplers are truck mounted. I am just trying to make sure that one type or the other is not completely wrong for my application which is for the most part the standard Bachmann truck.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, then you need to look up the cars in question on the web and see what trucks were used when, over the years many pieces of rolling stock were updated, for example the change to roller bearings.

Of course what "year" you want to model is your business!


Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I model the late 1920s, and I realize that trucks changed over the years, but at this point I have not drilled down enough to have all my trucks period correct. Not saying I won't in the future; I just haven't gotten there yet. Thanks for the input.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to good info on freight car truck evolution. I have been going around in circles on google.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am NOT an authority, but here is my understanding of progression.

Early rolling stock was of wood frame, truss rod, link and pin couplers and arch bar trucks.

I believe next came the change to knuckle couplers for safety reasons.

The next change was to steel framed, wood construction cars. About this time a transition to various styles of pressed steel and cast steel trucks began to occur. This was in the 1910 - 1930 range. During the ware there were lots of steel framed, steel braced, wood cars which have their own look. These would have all had cast steel trucks.

The difference between arch bar trucks and Bettendorf trucks is....arch bar trucks are fabricated of flat bar drilled and bent to shape assembled with nuts and bolts. Cast steel trucks are as implied by the name, cast in one piece.

Sometime around the turn of the century, the railroad authority banned the use of arch bar trucks in interchange service. Oddly enough, they are still permitted in non-interchange service (as far as I know).

As for brands of trucks using truck mounted couplers you can use almost any brand of truck you so desire. I personally use Bachmann, USA Trains, LGB, Delton and others I can't remember. I have measured most of them and the bolster height (where the truck mounts to the car) are generally within .06 inches. This difference can be attributed to several issues, but the most common is differences in the wheel diameter.

Hope this helps some, and others reading this if I have blown it somewhere, PLEASE correct me.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks Armorsmith.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

I have found the Bachmann and LGB trucks, and wheel sets, interchange well with one another. 
Also, I think that both LGB and Bachmann rolling stock blend well together as ,to my eves, they appear to be of similar scale dimensions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are some significant height differences in some products, notably the Kadee trucks and some of the modern trucks from USAT, but in general the rest are pretty close.

Not so much in agreement in the implication of all different couplers working together. One of our moderators did an extensive study on what works with what, but basically very few different types work together.

Perhaps Kevin will pop up and point us there to his study.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the hook and loop couplers I like the LGB and USA Trains. Even though the bachmann H/L couplers look the same I find them to have plastic that does not like the colder weather here in New England and will crack/break plus the spring from Bachmann is not as strong as the USA/LGB springs.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

yellow_cad, If you mean just the look: 1: arch-bar. 2 bettendorf.


----------

